# A bali drawing of Sunny and Serenity



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

So, every time I've come to Bali in the past, I have always wanted a pic drawn of them because it was so cheap to get this drawn while in Australia, it costs a lot. So, I honestly thought the pics were going to be black and white pics and a lot smaller because of the package I picked. This lady did a amazing job. I was shocked with the result.

As we say in Bali 'You just never know what you are going to get'

For $20 each, a total of $40, it was money well spent.

Serenity;









Sunny;


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow those are great. She really should charge more.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Those are wonderful! I wish I could find someone to do drawings of my animals for that price!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh I love those! I want one too. Or maybe 10.... This could get expensive.....


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Fantastic! I want 5 please :thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Maybe you should tell this lady to put an ad on Etsy or something. She is really good!
I love the picture of Serenity, she's a lovely dog.


----------

